# Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?



## Fighter3 (26. Januar 2011)

*Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Hey,

ich suche für mein Netbook (Asus eeePC 1201T) eine vernünftige Linuxdistribution mit netter Oberfläche. Das ganze soll als Dualboot neben Windows 7 x64 laufen und wird dann hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Mailen und Filme gucken benutzt. Office sollte ja ohnehin laufen. 

Grundsätzlich gefällt mir MeeGo ganz gut, aber das läuft leider nicht auf AMD-CPUs.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!


----------



## NCphalon (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Also für Linux Einsteiger is imho Ubuntu das beste. EasyPeasy is auch ne ganz witzige Oberfläche aber eher für Netbooks mit kleinen Display gedacht.


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

nehm einfach Netbuntu und gut ist


----------



## NCphalon (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Naja für ne Displayauflösung von 1366x768 is ne angepasste Oberfläche net wirklich nötig.


----------



## Jared566 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Dann wäre Ubuntu wohl die beste Wahl. Ubuntu hat halt eine riesige Community und dir wird bei einem Problem sehr schnell geholfen. Wenn dir allerdings Gnome nicht gefällt und du lieber KDE möchtest, gibt es auch Kubuntu 

Lad dir beide einfach mal runter und teste mal in einer virtuellen Maschine ob das für dich in frage kommt 

du kannst sogar den "alten" Boot Manager Grub installieren anstelle von Grub2 (Ich finde Grub lässt sich schöner und einfacher konfigurieren)

Mfg Jared


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Ubuntu hat meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Bloatware an Bord, wenn man es auf dem Netbook installieren will.  Dabei ist die Distribution sonst so gut...

Es gibt auch Meego "Remixes" von Fedora (?) und SuSE. Diese sollten auch auf AMD CPUs laufen.

Oder aber du installierst eben doch Ubuntu, gerade weil es sich perfekt für Anfänger eigent, aber sei gewarnt, es ist die so ziemlich langsamste Linux Distribution, die es gibt


----------



## pyro539 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Die Frage ist, wie gut du dich mit Linux auskennst?

Willst du ein Fertigsystem (sprich mit vorinstallierter Grafischer Oberfläche) oder wärst du auch bereit, das Ganze selbst zu installieren?
Vorteil von Lösung 1 ist natürlich, dass es viel bequemer und schneller geht, als das ganze manuell zu machen. Aber m-o-m-o spricht es schon hat, du hast dann ziemlich viel Software vorinstalliert, die du vielleicht gar nicht brauchst. 
Bei Lösung 2 hast du natürlich die komplette Freiheit über die verwendete Desktopumgebung, den Windowmanager und natürlich die installierten Anwendungen.

Empfehlungen für "betriebsbereite Distris" wie Ubuntu, Linux Mint o.Ä. kann ich nicht aussprechen, weil ich mich damit nicht so wirklich auskenne 

Für die "Selbstbaulösung" würde ich ganz klar zu Arch Linux tendieren. Es ist klein, schnell und super anpassbar. Gentoo wäre auch n Kandidat, aber macht auf einem Netbook nicht wirklich Spass (wegen dem ganzen compilen).
Auf alle Fälle musst du dich bei dieser Lösung darauf einstellen, dass du nach der Installation nur einen blinkenden, weißen Cursor auf schwarzem Hintergrund zu sehen bekommst  

Gruß,
pyro


----------



## NE_Patriot_87 (28. Januar 2011)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind Ubuntu basierende Systeme am besten zu handeln... Viele Linux mit KDE Umgebung bringen essentielle Codecs o. Ä nicht mit. Auch Ubuntu muss erst mal nach der Installation mal ans netz, damit man die neusten Avi, Mp4, Wma wiedergeben kann. Auch ist die Desktop Umgebung gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das beste einsteigersystem ist Linux Mint (mom v10 "Julia". Menüaufbau Beinahe Windows 7, bringt jede Menge Tools mit, damit man mal Probieren kann was im Linux Kernel steckt. Hab meines immer in der Hosentasche... Ach ja, Stream Videos ala Kino.to funktionieren auch endlich.

Wenn du wert auf Optik und viele Effekte legst, kannst du Kubuntu Versuchen (ubuntu mit KDE Desktop) 

:::Ganz Frisch::: Im WWW sind Android Images für x86 Systeme aufgetaucht. Habs mal in der Arbeit auf nem Touchsscreen laufen lassen, sieht gut aus. 

Bei konventioneller HMI gibt es den BUG, das manchmal kein Mauszeiger vorhanden ist.

VG


----------



## Fighter3 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Danke für eure Tipps!
Habe jetzt erstmal Ubuntu installiert und werde es die nächsten Tag mal testen...

wenn einer 'nen Tipp für ein vernünftiges MeeGo-Remix hat, dass auf meinem Laptop läuft, wäre ich über einen Tipp sehr dankbar (Habe selbst keine gefunden).


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Würde dir auch zu Ubuntu raten, für Linux Neulinge sicher eine der besten Distris im Moment.
Einfach mal die Standardversion runterladen und installieren.
Soviele unnütze Programme sind da nich dabei und eigentlich isses auch ziemlich schnell. Schneller als Win auf jeden Fall 
Mir persönlich gefällt Gnome ganz gut, is halt mal was ganz Anderes im Gegensatz zu Win.
Falls dir Gnome nicht gefällt kannst du auch einfach über den Paketmanager KDE oder Xfce installieren. Da kannst dann beim Anmelden aussuchen was dir grade besser gefällt.
KDE sieht halt besser aus, find ich aber von der Bedienung her nicht so toll...


----------



## DD64 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Linux mit netter Oberfläche?*

Ich würde Linux Mint 10 (Gnome) empfehlen. Es basiert auf Ubuntu, ist leicht verändert und bietet einige Verbesserungen.
Ein Windows-Installer ist, genau wie bei Ubuntu, auf der DVD. Außerdem ist reichlich Software vorinstalliert (inkl. Codecs und Flashplayer), das wird den Einstieg einfacher gestalten.


----------

